# Can Koozie Melting when pressed using DyeTrans Paper and Cobra Ink



## Goodeystudio (Jul 29, 2015)

Hello, I'm new to sublimation printing and was trying out my can koozies today on my Geo Knight clamshell press. I'm using DyeTrans inkjet multipurpose paper and Cobra Dye Base ink. 

SO I was following the instructions from the koozie manufacturer and it said to press the Koozie for 12 seconds at 400 degrees (fahrenheit) at this point the koozie didn't melt but the transfer was light and unattractive. So I poked around for alternative directions and found long times at higher temps. So after playing around I found 50 seconds gave a pretty good transfer but 75 seconds had the BEST color however then I realized the neoprene had melted! It was really thin and basically just the polyester left! We tried playing with decreasing the pressure (it was originally at a 9) but didn't see that helping much. 

SO what's a newb to do?


----------



## ben9898 (Feb 15, 2011)

We do them all the time, 30 seconds, 400 degrees, medium pressure. Hope that helps. Try to get the more foamy ones and not the rubbery ones.


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

We use the neoprene style and have no issues.


----------



## Goodeystudio (Jul 29, 2015)

Thank you both! Unfortunately no luck still. The ink just isn't transferring fast enough. Tried some other experimenting but now I've burned through 10 koozies and either melted them or the image didn't transfer fully. I went through 8 from coastal (their new thinner ones) then one from Conde (thicker) and another from pro world!


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

We do our regular 12oz can koozies at:

375 degrees (F);
60 seconds;
Medium pressure.

(we pre-press for 30 seconds at medium pressure. this helps flatten the koozie a bit to get around the edges as much as possible when going to actual print. Let it cool completely before actual print.)

Not everyone's medium pressure (and press) is the same. If you're using a manual press, try adjusting/closing the press just enough to where you need 2 hands to close it. That would be a light-medium pressure. Pre-press that and let it cool. When you go to actual print, turn the pressure knob (tighten) 1/4 of a turn and it should be good. That "9" you were using is WAY too much. I don't even pay attention to my digital read-out. I re-calibrated my press to my liking because the way it came from the MFG was just not right. Use your own "feel" of very light, light, medium, med-heavy, and heavy.

If someone told you in the beginning that you would be wasting quite a bit of material just to get down your learning curve, you probably wouldn't have started it, unfortunately. It's the nature of sublimation for most people.

Also, you are printing on the correct side of the transfer paper, right?.... Just making sure.

Good luck!


----------



## Sacman (Jan 20, 2014)

Haha! 

Your last question is awesome. I was doing some cuff bracelets from coastal and getting really bad transfers and couldn't figure it out. I wasted 6 of them trying different settings. I had printed them before with no problems but they had been sitting in a box for about 2 months. I was afraid the coating was past its shelf life or something equally as disastrous.

I gave up and went to print some dog tags and as soon as I picked up the sheet of paper I realized it was backward. I single sheet feed all of my prints and I keep a pack of 8.5 x 11 right on top of the printer. After printing some coin purses out, I had to refill some ink. When I put the stack of paper back on the printer, it was upside down from where it had been. I just kept going with my normal pull a sheet and feed. 

Once I figured it out, I went back and printed the cuffs and tada, it worked! I ended up giving the messed up 6 to them. They all transferred just no like they were supposed to.


----------



## Goodeystudio (Jul 29, 2015)

Wow Walking Zombie thank you for that detailed advice! I wish there was more realistic info out there like this! I wouldn't be scared away by burning through blanks to get all the testing correct I just wish someone had prepared me for that! I would have budgeted more time and money for it then! 

Ok so I'll play around with the feel of the press pressure more by hand rather than the readout. We did realize that yes the pressure was to high and took it way down but I'll try again! I only have 2 koozies left to test with! We are using the correct side of the paper and all that. That's kind of what's been driving me nuts since I'm really good and thorough with directions but they aren't working!!

Anyways thank you and wish me luck!


----------

